# 50 χρόνια κομμάτια: Ο Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος αυτοβιογραφείται



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

*50 χρόνια κομμάτια: Ο Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος αυτοβιογραφείται*

Ο Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος μιλάει στον Παύλο Τσίμα 50 χρόνια μετά το 1964
(Μα για πότε πέρασαν τα έρμα; Θυμάμαι ακόμα που παρακολούθησα τον Σαββόπουλο στην Πλάκα, με τη Στέλλα Γαδέδη στο φλάουτο — 1968 πρέπει να ήταν.) 

Αν το χάσατε, θα το βρείτε εδώ:
http://www.megatv.com/erevna/default.asp?catid=26121&subid=2&pubid=33232437

Από τα ωραία τσιτάτα:
Η εποχή μας χρειάζεται περισσότερο συνθέτες* παρά καθοδηγητές.

(* Με τη σημασία «άτομα που μπορούν να συνδυάζουν πράγματα, να καταλήγουν σε συνθέσεις απόψεων».)

Και παλιό κλασικό:

Στη δικτατορία, αν ήσουν αριστερός, δεν έβγαζες ούτε άδεια αυτοκινήτου.
Στη μεταπολίτευση, αν δεν ήσουν αριστερός, δεν έβγαζες ούτε γκόμενα.

Με την ευκαιρία, ανακάλυψα ότι στο YouTube υπάρχει μεγάλο μέρος από την παράσταση των Αχαρνέων, με Παπάζογλου και Μπουλά.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYLlJ07shyw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVr3CBAiBUo


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2014)

Αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά πώς ν’ ακούγεται άραγε σήμερα ο κατά Σαββόπουλον Αριστοφάνης. Αν διαισθάνεται, εννοώ, ένας σημερινός νεαρός στην ηλικία ακροατής ή θεατής τα πολλαπλά μηνύματα της τότε ειρωνικής, εικονοκλαστικής, ελευθερο-αναρχίζουσας, κόντρα στο κατεστημένο παράστασης. Πόσες από τις αναφορές στα πράγματα της εποχής πιάνει; Την αναιδή διακωμώδηση, ας πούμε, των κατεστημένων κομμάτων —της Αριστεράς μη εξαιρουμένης («μια βέργα λυγαριά, μια ρίζα δεντρολίβανο», «η μάνα που καθαρίζει φρέσκα φασολάκια στην ποδιά της», «το Χρέος» —ευθεία παραπομπή στα ημερολόγια του Μίκη Θεοδωράκη). Όσοι ακολουθούσαν τον τροβαδούρο Σαββόπουλο μαγεμένοι, όπως τα παιδιά του Χάμελιν τον παρδαλό με τη γκάιντα (ανάμεσά τους και ο γράφων), εκστασιάζονταν με το σύνθημα «Κάτω οι διαλεκτικές των τεχνικών της εξουσίας». Ειπωμένο από εκείνον που διαμαρτυρόταν ότι το κόμμα τον τραβούσε απ’ το μανίκι, εκείνον που λίγο μετά δήλωνε ευθαρσώς «Δεν είμαι πασόκα, δε είμ’ ούτε κουκουέ», φάνταζε σαν λαμπερός σηματοδότης στο δρόμο προς την ουτοπία. Πόση απογοήτευση, όταν αργότερα ο ίδιος αποδείχτηκε ψεύτης του εαυτού του, όταν κατάντησε να υποδύεται ακριβώς το ρόλο αυτών που λοιδορούσε... Και δεν ξέρω για ποιον έχω αισθανθεί μεγαλύτερη πίκρα, εγώ το κατά δήλωσή μου παιδί της Μεταπολίτευσης, για το Σαββόπουλο, όταν εκστομίζει σήμερα αυτό το «κάτω οι διαλεκτικές των τεχνικών της εξουσίας» σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα, ή για το Θάνο Μικρούτσικο, τον άλλο μέγα επαναστάτη της πολυθρόνας, που τολμάει ανερυθρίαστα σήμερα, έπειτα από σαράντα χρόνια, να θυμηθεί και να παίξει το εξεγερτικό «Τους έχω βαρεθεί», ειδικά τους στίχους εκείνους που περιγράφουν τον σημερινό του εαυτό:
Κι οι ποιητές με χέρι υγρό,
υμνούνε της πατρίδας τον χαμό,
κάνουν με θέρμη τα στοιχειά στιχάκια,
με τους σοφούς του κράτους τα ’χουνε πλακάκια,
σαν χέλια γλοιώδικα έχουν πουληθεί,
τους έχω βαρεθεί.​ 
Τέλος πάντων, ας προσθέσω και μια ιστορική πληροφορία για να υπάρχει κάπου γραμμένη, γιατί δεν τη βρήκα στο Διαδίκτυο: Χρόνια μετά την κυκλοφορία του δίσκου οι _Αχαρνείς_ είχαν υποχωρήσει στη θύμηση του κοινού, καινούργιες γενιές είχαν μεγαλώσει, ο Σαββόπουλος έγινε εκείνος που έγινε, και κάποια μέρα, στα 2002, στο Υπουργείο Άμυνας επί Γιάννου Παπαντωνίου αποφασίστηκε να πραγματοποιηθεί σειρά εκδηλώσεων για τους στρατευμένους με περιεχόμενο πολιτιστικό κάπως πιο ραφιναρισμένο από τις έως τότε γνωστές συναυλίες τύπου Ρουβά και του Χατζηγιάννη για τα φανταράκια. Το σύνολο των εκδηλώσεων είχε το βαρύγδουπο τίτλο «Με όπλο τον πολιτισμό». Ανάμεσα σε άλλα υιοθετήθηκε μια έξυπνη ιδέα της Σοφίας Σπυράτου, να ανεβάσουν οι ίδιοι οι φαντάροι τους _Αχαρνείς_ του Σαββόπουλου σε σκηνοθεσία δική της. Η υλοποίηση αυτού του σχεδίου (ένας εφιάλτης για το αρμόδιο γραφείο που το ανέλαβε) απαιτούσε να βρεθούν μουσικοί και ηθοποιοί φαντάροι απ’ όλες τις μονάδες του στρατού σε όλη τη χώρα, να επιλεγούν οι καλοί, να μαζευτούν στην Αθήνα, να κάνουν πρόβες, να συντονιστούν δηλαδή παιδιά εντελώς άγνωστα μεταξύ τους και να στήσουν ένα πανηγύρι. Η παράσταση ανέβηκε στο θέατρο Ακροπόλ και είχε, κατά τη γνώμη μου, επιτυχία, και ως θέαμα και ως ακρόαμα. Τα ονόματα των παιδιών που μόχθησαν γι’ αυτό δεν έγιναν γνωστά στον κόσμο, φυσικό άλλωστε, αφού ήσαν όλοι νέοι και άπειροι, αλλά εγώ θα σας ονοματίσω τρεις, για να τους ξέρετε, γιατί από τότε έχουν γίνει επώνυμοι, όπως άξιζε στο ταλέντο τους. Ήταν λοιπόν ο Βασίλης Χριστόπουλος, ναύτης τότε, που είχε τη γενική διεύθυνση (και σήμερα διαπρέπει ως διευθυντής της Κρατικής Ορχήστρας Αθηνών), ο Γιώργος Πέτρου, που διευθύνει την Καμεράτα, και ανεβάζει οπερέτες (όπως η φετεινή επιτυχία το _Πικ-νικ_), και ο Δημήτρης Δεσύλλας, σολίστας κρουστών. Ο Σαββόπουλος σνομπάρισε την παράσταση. Κατάλαβε όμως ότι εκεί υπήρχε ψωμί και έπειτα από ένα δυο χρόνια ανέβασε την παράσταση ο ίδιος.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2014)

...
Ο Αριστοφάνης που γύρισε από τα θυμαράκια.
«Τραγούδια για* νέους *κανταδόρους» είναι ο υπότιτλος στον δίσκο. 
«...και κείνη την τραγική μελωδία με το σουγιά στο κόκαλο και το λουρί στο σβέρκο... και κανένα καπνισμένο τσουκάλι...»





Earion said:


> ... Όσοι ακολουθούσαν τον τροβαδούρο Σαββόπουλο μαγεμένοι, όπως τα παιδιά του Χάμελιν τον παρδαλό με τη γκάιντα (ανάμεσά τους και ο γράφων), εκστασιάζονταν με το σύνθημα «Κάτω οι διαλεκτικές των τεχνικών της εξουσίας». ...



Εξαιρετική παρομοίωση με τον αυλητή του Χάμελιν!


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι καμιά φορά πώς ν’ ακούγεται άραγε σήμερα ο κατά Σαββόπουλον Αριστοφάνης. Αν διαισθάνεται, εννοώ, ένας σημερινός νεαρός στην ηλικία ακροατής ή θεατής τα πολλαπλά μηνύματα της τότε ειρωνικής, εικονοκλαστικής, ελευθερο-αναρχίζουσας, κόντρα στο κατεστημένο παράστασης. Πόσες από τις αναφορές στα πράγματα της εποχής πιάνει;


Φαίνεται ότι περνάω τη φάση των πανεπιστημιακών απωθημένων μου, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ένα καλό θέμα για διδακτορικό: _Έμμεσες αναφορές και μηνύματα στο νεοελληνικό τραγούδι_.


----------



## SBE (Mar 13, 2014)

Μα υπάρχει σχετικό διδακτορικό. Εκπονηθέν εν Αγγλία, φευ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 13, 2014)

Τι ωραία που τα λες, Εαρίωνα! (=συμφωνούμε απόλυτα).

Με το που είδα τον τίτλο σκέφτηκα "ώρες είναι να προλάβουμε και τα 100 χρόνια κομμάτια".
Άντε, οι παλιοί με το χαμομηλάκι τους, σιγά-σιγά. Τόπο στα νιάτα θα έλεγα, αλλά ποια νιάτα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2014)

SBE said:


> Μα υπάρχει σχετικό διδακτορικό. Εκπονηθέν εν Αγγλία, φευ.


Καλημέρα. Καλό βιβλίο, αλλά απέχει απ' αυτό που έχω στο νου μου. (Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να κάνει το διδακτορικό, να μου ζητήσει λεπτομέρειες,  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2014)

*Για τα 70 του Διονύση*

Με αφορμή τα χτεσινά 70ά γενέθλια του Διονύση Σαββόπουλου, ένα κείμενο από μια καλή φβική φίλη που θα προτιμούσε να μείνει ανώνυμη (η αφιέρωση στο ΥΓ είναι δική της):

Εκεί προς τις αρχές του εβδομήντα μπήκε φουριόζα η εφηβεία. Ήρθε αγριεμένη και απαιτητική, επειδή σαν να μην της έφτανε το νέφτι που βάζουν οι ορμόνες, είχε να κουβαλήσει μαζί της και όλο το φορτίο της εποχής. Που για κάποιους νέους ανθρώπους με την κατάρα της ενσυναίσθησης ώρες ώρες γινόταν αφόρητο. Λίγα πράγματα υπήρχαν για να κρατήσουν αντίβαρο όταν το μυαλό βούιζε και οι σφυγμοί χτυπούσαν κόκκινο –ανάμεσά τους και ο λόγος κάποιου που χτες είχε τα γενέθλιά του.

Δεν ήταν πως οι στίχοι του καταλάγιαζαν τους σφυγμούς ή έκαναν το μυαλό να βουίζει λιγότερο ή και καθόλου, όχι. Γι’ αυτό το ρόλο υπήρχαν άλλοι –και συνήθως τους είχαμε στο φτύσιμο. Αυτός έδινε σχήμα και μορφή σε όλα εκείνα που ανέβαζαν τους σφυγμούς και γίνονταν βουητό. Έδινε τροφή στο μυαλό και καύσιμο στην καρδιά και φωνή στο πνίξιμο, γινόταν ανάσα και βάλσαμο, τσιτάτο και μανιφέστο, και πάλι από την αρχή. Όχι επειδή έδινε εύπεπτες απαντήσεις, αλλά επειδή έβαζε ακόμα πιο αφόρητα ερωτήματα. Τα λόγια του χάραζαν αυλάκια στη φαιά ουσία κι ακόμα πιο βαθιά στον ιστό του κοίλου μυός. Δεν ήταν ο μόνος, ήταν όμως ένας από τους πιο σημαντικούς. Κι ένας από τους πιο σημαντικούς λόγους της επιρροής που είχε ήταν η οικουμενικότητά του. Οι στίχοι του, ακόμα και οι πιο αυτοαναφορικοί, ακόμα και οι πιο εστιασμένοι χρονικά και τοπικά, είχαν τέτοιο στοχασμό και τέτοια στόχευση που θα μπορούσαν να ταιριάξουν στα χείλη οποιουδήποτε ομότεχνού του απανταχού της Γης και να τραγουδηθούν από οποιαδήποτε ανήσυχα εφηβικά χείλη απανταχού της Γης. Γιατί όσο κι αν τραγουδούσαν το μέσα ήταν στραμμένοι προς το έξω.

Και πέρασαν τα χρόνια και ο βάρδος της καρδιάς και του μυαλού μας άρχισε να κουράζεται μαζί με τη χώρα του και την εποχή του. Και να στρέφεται ολοένα και πιο πολύ προς τα μέσα και να απαγκιάζει ολοένα και πιο συχνά στους κύκλους των ομοίων, αφήνοντας περιφρονητικά απέξω ό,τι του φαινόταν ξένο και απεχθές. Και να εξαιρεί αντί να περιέχει. Και με άγριο λαρυγγισμό να δαχτυλοδείχνει τους μεν –τους απεχθείς άλλους, τους κωλοέλληνες– και με την επόμενη ανάσα να ντύνει σε νοσταλγικά βαλσάκια ένα αυτάρεσκο «Εμείς…». Ένα Εμείς που γινόταν ολοένα και πιο εσωστρεφές, αυτοαναφορικό, αυτοτροφοδοτούμενο, αυτιστικό σχεδόν, επειδή βολευόταν μόνο στων Ελλήνων τις κοινότητες, μόνο με αρχαία ή ορθοδοξία. Και κάποια μέρα η οικουμενικότητα πήγε περίπατο, κουρεύτηκε και αποφάσισε να κάνει στρατό.

Τέλος πάντων, όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις ήρθαν και κάθισαν σε ένα πρόσφατο γεγονός που με έκανε να σκεφτώ πολύ και πολύ επίμονα το θέμα της εξαίρεσης και της συμπερίληψης. Επειδή από καταβολής κόσμου και ανεξάρτητα από ηλικιακές ή άλλες ομάδες, οι άνθρωποι επιζητούμε το συγχρωτισμό με τους ομοίους μας, την αποδοχή και τον έπαινό τους. Άλλοι πάλι έχουν σχεδόν αποκλειστικό στόχο ζωής τη δημιουργία αυλής για να ζήσουν μέσα της είτε ως άρχοντες είτε ως αυλοκόλακες. Και ως ένα βαθμό αυτή η ανάγκη είναι φυσική –εκεί βολεύεται η ψυχή μας, εκεί απαγκιάζει. Εκεί παρηγορούνται οι φόβοι μας και επιβεβαιώνονται οι παγιωμένες πεποιθήσεις. Ουδέν μεμπτόν (;)

Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει από τη στιγμή που οι κύκλοι των ανθρώπων δεν είναι απλώς αποκομμένοι ο ένας από τον άλλο, αλλά απολύτως εχθρικοί μεταξύ τους. Από τη στιγμή που ο λόγος του Άλλου θα πρέπει να ταιριάζει με τον δικό μας αλλιώς θα αποβάλλεται με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. Κι έτσι φτιάχνουμε τους κύκλους των ομοίων μας, που ολοένα και στενεύουν, και φυλάμε τα σύνορά τους άγρυπνα ως κόρη οφθαλμού. Και πασχίζουμε νυχθημερόν να προστατέψουμε τον μικρό μας παράδεισο από αυτούς που θεωρούμε φίδια και τριβόλους. Πόσο δε μάλλον σε καιρούς άγριους όπως αυτοί που ζούμε -αν και, εδώ που τα λέμε, δεν ξέρω και πότε δεν ήταν άγριοι οι καιροί... 

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως, ένας τόσο αυτάρεσκος, αυτοαναφορικός και αυτοτροφοδοτούμενος παράδεισος που δεν μπολιάζεται με τίποτα –ούτε καν από άκακα φίδια και εξωτερικούς τριβόλους, έστω και μόνο για να αποκτήσει αντισώματα, έστω και μόνο για να έχει μια λυδία λίθο- πόσο αργεί να μετατραπεί με τη σειρά του σε μια ασφυκτική κόλαση, μια δυστοπία;

ΥΓ. Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά. Κυρίως στους φίλους και τις φίλες μου. Αλλά και σε όσους διέγραψαν τη φιλία μας λόγω δυσανεξίας.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2014)

Μες στη χοντρή μου κοιλιά 
λεχώ- λεχώνα λεχώνα
την τροφή του χειμώνα 
μαγείρευα κρυφά ...

Του κοριτσιού η αγκαλιά
φωνή λαού λα λαού λα
μαζική κουλτούρα
όγκοι κοπριά ...

Ο ουρανός
είν' ένας νόμος αδειανός
κι η χωματένια σου μορφή
ω είναι βρόμικο ψωμί ...


----------

